# Importing Ecigs. Customs, Tax, Etc. Advice?



## StangV2_0 (12/6/14)

Hey Guys, 

I am new here and I am sure these questions have been asked. A lot. 

On my cell at moment if anyone has some useful links regarding this for me can you post? 

I am wanting to bring some stuff in and become local supplier in my area. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riaz (12/6/14)

hi @StangV2_0 

it all depends really, which company/ country you importing from


----------



## RezaD (12/6/14)

StangV2_0 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am new here and I am sure these questions have been asked. A lot.
> 
> ...



Welcome....

Most members here import for themselves or small group buys (personal). However bulk imports are an entirely different kettle of fish and different import rules and duties apply. You will have to PM the vendors on this forum in the vendor subforums regarding such matters as us ordinary vapers have no clue.

Also which area are you in?


----------



## StangV2_0 (12/6/14)

I am importing from China. It all comes from there anyway.. 

I am based in East London. The only supplier down here is a chinese supermarket selling Ego kits which are a cheap knock off. They are Ce4 with very bad quality batteries.

I see some members have a "certified retailer" tag. What that mean?

Sorry for these questions but I cant find a search button. (Found it!)


----------



## RezaD (12/6/14)

StangV2_0 said:


> I am importing from China. It all comes from there anyway..
> 
> I am based in East London. The only supplier down here is a chinese supermarket selling Ego kits which are a cheap knock off. They are Ce4 with very bad quality batteries.
> 
> ...


"Certified retailer " are those members who have vape shops registered as such on this forum. On Tapatalk click on - Browse then - Retailers and Vendors.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Hi @StangV2_0 

Congrats on joining the forum - and welcome

As for importing and setting up your own business - you can either do it on your own or you could perhaps try become a reseller/agent for one of the established retailers.

I am not sure what is involved in ordering stock in bulk from overseas Chinese suppliers - but most of the retailers here have quite a lot of experience picking the good things from the lemons - so I think it comes with a lot of practice and "school fees"

All the best - hope you can get East London rocking
There are several East London vapers already on this forum -


----------

